# Frog Juicers



## Duck52 (Jan 31, 2018)

New and confused. Set up(Already purchased)
NCE PowerCab , NCE AutoSW (Program Track Auto switch) and CP6 Circuit Protector.
Have made the decision to power the frogs (Peco EF) with Tam Valley Hex Juicers. Tam Valley recommends that the frog power be pulled ahead of the circuit protection as many circuit breakers can compete with the juicer.
I sent a note to NCE asking if I should pull the frog power ahead of or behind the AutoSW. They replied with concern about powering the frogs ahead of the CP6.
Looking for real world knowledge/experience on this situation.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

my understanding is that a frog juice is essentially half an auto-reverser (some use it as such). When it detects a short and quickly reverses the polarity of the frog.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure why a frog juicer would be better than using the contacts of a Tortoise Machine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Peco Electrofrog can be set to have the
points position change the frog power. Is there
a reason you are not using this feature?

Don


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

DonR said:


> The Peco Electrofrog can be set to have the
> points position change the frog power. Is there
> a reason you are not using this feature?
> 
> Don


Don, maybe he is cutting those little jumpers cause he is worried about getting a short between the stock and point rail? Of course, this now results in a situation known as the "Dead Frog Syndrome". It is not fatal, but has been known to cause cases of extreme anxiety and frustration. Just kidding of course. Hence the Frog Juicer to re-power the frog rails. Why expensive Juicers in this scenario, not sure. Personally I would use the contacts off a motor or Caboose Industries ground throw. 

It is this exact scenario that has me using the UniFrogs. Still have to power the frogs with the method of your choosing but no potential issues with that rail shorting thingy. Or......just make sure that frog wire is under the table and then do nothing and see if there is a problem and save some money. 

As I am still learning this trade, I thought I would throw this out and see what others think. 

Cheers.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CV

I use Peco Insulfrogs so have no actual experience
with the Electrofrogs, however, posts to MTF have not
really indicated any unusual shorting problems except that
both frog rails must be insulated from the adjoining
rails. I agree, however, the new Peco models should resolve
most problems.

Don


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

DonR said:


> CV
> 
> I use Peco Insulfrogs so have no actual experience
> with the Electrofrogs, however, posts to MTF have not
> ...


Yes, sir, except one. Unless things have changed in the last few weeks, they are still only available in medium straight configuration.  The medium is fine, but I sure wish I could get a few of them in the curved config.


----------

